# lets see some nanos with big hardscapes



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

Want to see some nanostructures with big hardscape , like ones that stick out the top


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Nothing fancy
6g Aquatop bowfront, river rocks, anubias nanaetite, micro and golden, also salvia minimia (floater).


Use to have more rocks but removed them to make room for anubias. Can't find any old photos though.


edit: tank dimensions 16" x 9.5" x 9.5"


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

[/URL]


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

This is one I am planning:


----------



## AdamS (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm waiting for my new fluval flora to arrive already got the hard scape. 

I'm going to simulate the Japanese mountains with a temple on then in the distance. 

Using a whiptail as a Japanese dragon, and probably a small school of dwarf golden gourami and Indian GlassFish to be clouds when they are in cooperative moods. Maybe even stick some rcs in the tank with plenty of hiding spots/caves etc


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

Just started this recently


----------



## Jdavis3458 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

I've had this one going for a while now... some "sticks out the top" as requested. :hihi:


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

That's a beautiful tank ChemGuy.


----------



## trujillp090868 (May 12, 2013)

Can you al add The dimensions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

trujillp090868 said:


> Can you al add The dimensions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, updated post ^^


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

RWaters said:


> That's a beautiful tank ChemGuy.


Thanks! I've been enjoying it. Pretty low maintenance which I appreciate, haha.



trujillp090868 said:


> Can you al add The dimensions


Mine's an ADA mini-M so that's 36cm x 22cm x 26cm or 14" x 8.5" x 10"


----------



## Fish_tank_nov (Jun 9, 2015)

10 gallon java fern anubias and mystery plants no c02 but has fertilizer


----------



## xjclassic (Aug 14, 2010)

This may considered a large hard scape. This is a small 5g tank is set up a couple months ago.


----------



## yuriferes (Jun 30, 2015)

This is my 7g nano cube!





























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## yuriferes (Jun 30, 2015)

This is the latest setup actually ...













Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Not mine!


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

Thats crazy . Is that wood?


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

JEFF9922 said:


> Thats crazy . Is that wood?


I think it is cyprus knees- would be pretty easy to do!


----------



## AdamS (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

Here is my 30 litre japanese mountain planted tank, there will be a japanese temple in the top centre.

Tank was planted 5 days ago










A little of board topic but here is my 60 litre reef aquarium


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

AdamS- those are both excellent!


----------



## AdamS (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks aplomado, 

Certainly a nice view from bed, I watch tanks instead of tv sometimes. Clownfish are funny to watch bouncing around each other


----------

